# Gill net in Alabama???



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it still legal to use a gill net in Alabama? Do I just need an Alabama fishing license or something else?


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

I am pretty sure that it is illegal. I think it can only be used by certain researchers.....


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Is it still legal to use a gill net in Alabama? Do I just need an Alabama fishing license or something else?


Here are the abbreviated recreational regs......you have to have a gill net license.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/Rec Gill Net Regs.pdf

Here are the coplete regs section 220-3.3 pages 3-12 to 3-20.

http://www.alabamaadministrativecode.state.al.us/docs/con_/220-3.pdf


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I finally found that a few minutes ago. Thank you. Now my question is this: If a Alabama resident has a gill net license, can I go with him and transport everything on my boat without a license if I am a Florida resident? In other words, do we all need a license or just one. Does the same apply for dragging a shrimp net?


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

jspooney: Sir I am Sure that the Lic holder has to be present,His lic has to be attached to the net,and be attended. I can not find on my Lic were it is or has to be my boat. 
However I believe I would have an Alabama nonresident saltwater fishing lic, Just to be safe, It does seem to be different rules about possession of fish while gill netting like: no gamefish such as spotted seatrout,Red drum,tarpon. 
On the Shrimping thing I pretty sure it is Linked to the boat towing the net.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

*Rec Gill Net*

The license holder does have to be in the boat and his license number has to be attached to the net. They give you a little tag that you attach to the net with your number on it. You can only have three hundred feet of net and you cannot set it out of the boat. You have to use a wash tub or something of the sort. You dont have to have a gillnet license to be in the boat with the net as you bring to and from. They dont issue gillnet licenses in Alabama anymore to recreational fisherman. If you had one when they stopped issuing them then you get to keep it but if you ever let it lapse its gone for good. You can buy a Alabama shrimp license and have it attached to your boat and that boat is good for the season. Doesnt matter whos running the boat. Net has to be atteneded at all times as well. I also think that the gill net has to be set close to the shore. Cant remember what it is but I know thats a rule to. They dont want people using the net as a commercial deal and trying to round up mullet or whatever. You also can only have like a box of fish. Not sure of the box size. All bag limits still apply. If you got two people you better not have more than 20 flounder. Hope this helps.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

The gillnetters are hated beyond belief here in AL.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> The gillnetters are hated beyond belief here in AL.


yep, but they still get to use them. I don't understand why the state officals say no ?


----------

